# Claiming points for parter's qualification



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

You can claim points for your wife's qualification only if she qualifies the minimum English requirements (IELTS: 6). That's been my understanding.

But after a talk with a friend of mine, he says - as long as your wife has qualification (which is M.A. in my wife's case) you can claim the point and no extra English requirement is tagged to claim the point. 

Can you guys enlighten me if it is me or him who is wrong.?

It is sad that my wife's English skill is too poor. :-(


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry my friend but based on my experience you can't claim any points for your partner’s qualifications unless she bass the IELTS exam with min 6.5 band average.


----------

